# VGA oder DVI?



## BlackkJackk (25. Juli 2010)

Hi ich würd gerne mal wissen was besser ist DVI oder VGA?? Wahrscheinlich DVI..... habe da nähmlich nen Problem:

Ich spiele gerne Call of Duty 4. Damit das spielvergnügen besser wird habe ich mir vor ner woche einen 24 Zoll Flachbildschirm gekauft (Samsung Syncmaster P2450H) vorher hatte ich einen 22 Zoll Röhrenmonitor von iiyama. seitdem ich den flachbildschirm dran habe, habe ich das gefühl das es ab und zu ruckelt und beim spielen treffe ich fast garnichts mehr. habe den monitor per dvi am pc, grafikkarte ist nvidia geforce 8600GT

weiß jemand rat?


----------



## kress (25. Juli 2010)

Also mein Vater hat seit gestern den P2450H, ich durfte ihn auch mal "anzocken".
Ich hatte alle Spiele durch, Crysis, Split Second etc alles auf Full HD und ziemlich maxed out mit der 5850.
Angeschloßen per DVI.
Ich konnte kein Ruckeln feststellen oder ähnliches.
Vielleicht ist auch dein Pc bei der Auflösung/Details am Ende.
Wieviel Vram hat die 8600gt denn?
Restliches System?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Juli 2010)

DVI ist besser,da digitaler ausgang.

Warscheinlich wird deine Graka mehr beansprucht über DVI ,mit Nativer auflösung.
Kannst ja die auflösung wie über VGA einstellen.
zb.1280x1024 oder so.
Dabei wird das Bild aber runtergerechnet und es ist nicht mehr so scharf!

Oder du stellst im spielGrafikeistellungen runter.
Mal ausprobieren.

MFG
KillerPfote


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2010)

Ich denk mal auch, deine Grafikkarte ist zu schwach für die Native Auflösung des Monitors. Der hat soweit ich weiß FullHD und das ist selbst bei so einem hardwareseitig relativ anspruchslosen Spiel zu viel für deine Grafikkarte. Da gibts jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten, die alle Nachteile haben:
1. Auflösung redzuieren > Bildqualität könnte Schlechter werden
2. Spieledetails reduzieren > sieht hässlich aus
3. neue Grafikkarte > kostet Geld


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

Grafikkarte zu schwach - neue muss her. Du hättest dich vorher hier informieren müssen. Mit dem Monitor kannst du ohne neue Grafikkarte (wenn nicht gar neuem Prozessor) gar nichts anfangen, wie du siehst.


----------



## FatBoo (25. Juli 2010)

Also wer einen TFT allen Ernstes via VGA anschließt, dem gehört das Ding über den Kopf gezogen!

Viele Flachbildschirme kommen mit dem analogen Signal ohnehin nicht wirklich zurecht. Wen wunderts? Da muss das digitale Signal vom PC in ein analoges Signal umgewandelt werden und dann vom Monitor von analog wieder in digital, weil der Monitor mit analogen Signalen eigentlich nichts anfangen kann.
Und das nur, weil der Benutzer zu [was auch immer] ist, um den digitalen Ausgang zu nutzen...

"Mein Monitor flackert so komisch..."

VGA weg, HDMI rein -> Flackern weg und eine ins Genick gezogen für so viel Dämlichkeit!


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Grafikkarte zu schwach - neue muss her. Du hättest dich vorher hier informieren müssen. Mit dem Monitor kannst du ohne neue Grafikkarte (wenn nicht gar neuem Prozessor) gar nichts anfangen, wie du siehst.


 
Eigentlich nicht, wenn schon mein Kumpel das Game mit 'ner Radeon 9600 SE auf 'nem 22-Zöller flüssig gebacken bekommt.

Er hat vermutlich einfach nur die Auflösung zu hoch eingestellt.


----------



## robbe (25. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, wenn schon mein Kumpel das Game mit 'ner Radeon 9600 SE auf 'nem 22-Zöller flüssig gebacken bekommt.
> 
> Er hat vermutlich einfach nur die Auflösung zu hoch eingestellt.



Aber ganz sicher nicht mit maximalen Details


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Juli 2010)

QUOTE=FatBoo;2040504]Also wer einen TFT allen Ernstes via VGA anschließt, dem gehört das Ding über den Kopf gezogen!

hat er ja nicht ,falls du es gelesen hast .


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Aber ganz sicher nicht mit maximalen Details


 
Zockt er das Game mit Maximalen Details? Kann ich mir bei einer GeForce 8600 GT nicht ganz vorstellen. Außerdem: Müssen es immer maximale Details sein? Der Teil, der Gamerschaft, die Spiele immer in maximalen Details spielen, sind in der Minderheit, die breite Masse besitzt nunmal "nur" Mittelklasse-Hardware.


----------



## BlackkJackk (26. Juli 2010)

Hi erst mal danke für die antworten (auch wenn manche kommis nicht so sein müssen @ FatBoo!!)

Nun zu meinem system:
Core 2 Quad Q6600
4Gig Ram
500Gig Sata Platte
Geforce 8600GT (wie oben schon genannt) 1Gig speicher
und samsung syncmaster P2450H
system ist win xp und win 7

so monitor habe ich ne auflösung von 1920x1080 was beim anschliessen schon automatisch eingestellt war und im spiel habe ich ne auflösung von 1024x768 und 1440x900 (hier ist der chat nur kleiner dargestellt)...
die config habe ich mir von nem kumpel basteln lassen, funzt 100% und sie ist mit mittleren details versehen.

PS: Habe gerade versucht die auflösung des monitors auf 1600x900 runterzuschrauben und dann wurde das bild unscharf troz dvi?? -.-


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2010)

> PS: Habe gerade versucht die auflösung des monitors auf 1600x900 runterzuschrauben und dann wurde das bild unscharf troz dvi?? -.-


 
Öhm....dass die Auflösung nicht mehr so scharf ist, wenn du sie runterdrehst, ist normal.

Läuft das Game jetzt flüssiger?


----------



## robbe (26. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> PS: Habe gerade versucht die auflösung des monitors auf 1600x900 runterzuschrauben und dann wurde das bild unscharf troz dvi?? -.-



Das hat nichts mit DVI zu tun, das ist einfach ein Nachteil von Flachbildschirmen.
Also wenn es bei 1024x768 und mittleren Details auch noch ruckelt, dann verteh ich das absolut nicht. Welche Auflösung hattest du denn bei deinem alten Monitor eingestellt?

Die Grafikkarte ist übrigens der einzige wirkliche Engpass in deinem System, also an den anderen Komponenten kans nich liegen.


----------



## BlackkJackk (26. Juli 2010)

ich würd ma sagen JA ruckelt net mehr im game aber der desktop sieht nu nich mehr so toll aus d.h. beim gamen runterstellen sons bleibts full hd xD

@ robbe: ich glaub da warns 1152x768 (nicht im game, der monitor)


----------



## robbe (26. Juli 2010)

Genau so solltest dus machen und eventuelle kannst du ja dann irgendwann mal über ne neue Graka nachdenken.


----------



## BlackkJackk (26. Juli 2010)

ne über ne neue grakarte denk ich net nach sondern über neues system mit nem i7 nur leider bin ich im mom nich gut bei kasse


----------



## kress (26. Juli 2010)

Was willst du denn mit nem i7? Zum Spielen völlig überteuert. 
Einfach nen neuen Cpu-Kühler drauf und die q6600 auf 3,4-3,6ghz geprügelt, dann ne hd5850 dazu und die Sache hält erstma wieder.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2010)

Ach, jetzt ist das auch noch 'ne Kaufberatung, oder was?

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was du damit genau meinst: 



> ich würd ma sagen JA ruckelt net mehr im game aber der desktop sieht nu nich mehr so toll aus d.h. beim gamen runterstellen sons bleibts full hd xD


Soll das jetzt also heißen, dass du keinen Bock hast, zwischen Desktop- und Spielauflösung umzustellen?


----------



## BlackkJackk (26. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was du damit genau meinst:
> 
> 
> Soll das jetzt also heißen, dass du keinen Bock hast, zwischen Desktop- und Spielauflösung umzustellen?


 
Nein das soll heißen, dass die spielauflösung gleich bleibt und ich nur die desktop auflösung ändern muss, dann läufts, nur ist dann die desktop auflösung net mehr so schön was klar ist.

@ kress: ne lass ma durch hochtakten haben sich schon viele ihr system versaut -.-
zum thema i7 kann ich nur sagen, dass es ne feine sache ist, die auch seinen preis hat und wer wünscht sich nicht einen *wirklichen* high end rechner?? was ist eigentlich ein high end rechner? such ma bei ebay nach high end rechner und du findest z.b. sowas High End Gamer PC Intel Core 2 QUAD Q8200, 4GB, GTX260 bei eBay.de: PC-Systeme (endet 19.08.10 20:23:08 MESZ) dies mag vll ein sehr guter gamer pc sein aber noch lange kein HIGH END RECHNER.....
so einer kostet weit mehr als 600€


aber ich will jetzt keine diskussion über sowas anfangen ich habe ein problem und hab hier die lösung gefunden.

mfg und nochmals dankeschön
BlackkJackk


----------



## Whitey (26. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> Nein das soll heißen, dass die spielauflösung gleich bleibt und ich nur die desktop auflösung ändern muss, dann läufts, nur ist dann die desktop auflösung net mehr so schön was klar ist.



Normalerweise lässt man den Desktop in der nativen Auflösung und stellt die Auflösung nur im Spiel um.



BlackkJackk schrieb:


> @ kress: ne lass ma durch hochtakten haben sich schon viele ihr system versaut -.-



Wenn man es nicht kann, dann ja.




BlackkJackk schrieb:


> zum thema i7 kann ich nur sagen, dass es ne feine sache ist, die auch seinen preis hat und wer wünscht sich nicht einen *wirklichen* high end rechner??



Mag sein nur mit nem i7 und deiner 8600GT kommst du auch nicht viel weiter als momentan.



BlackkJackk schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich ein high end rechner?



Ein *neuer* extrem Leistungsfähiger Rechner.



BlackkJackk schrieb:


> such ma bei ebay nach high end rechner und du findest z.b. sowas High End Gamer PC Intel Core 2 QUAD Q8200, 4GB, GTX260 bei eBay.de: PC-Systeme (endet 19.08.10 20:23:08 MESZ) dies mag vll ein sehr guter gamer pc sein aber noch lange kein HIGH END RECHNER.....
> so einer kostet weit mehr als 600€



Wer kauft sich bitte bei e-bay nen PC.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

> @ kress: ne lass ma durch hochtakten haben sich schon viele ihr system versaut -.-
> 
> 
> 
> > Wenn man es nicht kann, dann ja.


Das hat nix mit können zu tun das is sogar schon profis passiert!



> zum thema i7 kann ich nur sagen, dass es ne feine sache ist, die auch seinen preis hat und wer wünscht sich nicht einen *wirklichen* high end rechner??





> Mag sein nur mit nem i7 und deiner 8600GT kommst du auch nicht viel weiter als momentan.


 
Hab ich irgendwann gesagt, dass ich den i7 in meinen alten rechner setzten will??? Les mal vorher die beiträge bevor du sowas schreibst (guck #16)


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwann gesagt, dass ich den i7 in  meinen alten rechner setzten will??? Les mal vorher die beiträge bevor  du sowas schreibst (guck #16)



Nicht direkt, aber in diesem Zitat sagst du, dass du keine neue Grafikkarte willst.



BlackkJackk schrieb:


> *ne über ne neue grakarte denk ich net nach  *sondern über neues system mit nem i7 nur leider bin ich im mom nich gut  bei kasse



Achte bitte darauf dass du dich etwas deutlicher ausdrückst.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, aber in diesem Zitat sagst du, dass du keine neue Grafikkarte willst.
> 
> Achte bitte darauf dass du dich etwas deutlicher ausdrückst.


 
Ne ich sollte mich nicht deutlicher ausdrücken *du solltest besser lesen*!
hättest du die vorherigen posts gelesen wüsstest du, das man mir dort geraten hat einfach ne neue grakarte zu kaufen. 

dies habe ich dann abgelehnt mit dem satz: 





> *ne über ne neue grakarte denk ich net nach *sondern über neues system mit nem i7 nur leider bin ich im mom nich gut bei kasse


 
ich weiß ja nicht was du unter dem begriff "*neues system"* verstehst, ich versteh darunter neuer cpu/lüfter, motherboard, grakarte, festplatte etc.  mein alter pc geht dann an meinen dad^^

naja vorher hirn einschalten, lesen und dann schreiben ok?


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> Ne ich sollte mich nicht deutlicher ausdrücken *du solltest besser lesen*!



Ich habe deine Posts gelesen, darum habe ich auch geschrieben das du dich deutlicher ausdrücken sollst.




BlackkJackk schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du unter dem begriff "*neues system"* verstehst, ich versteh darunter neuer cpu/lüfter, motherboard, grakarte, festplatte etc.  mein alter pc geht dann an meinen dad^^



Das kann man so oder so verstehen, so wie du es jetzt geschrieben hast ist es klar! vorher war dem aber nicht so.



BlackkJackk schrieb:


> naja vorher hirn einschalten, lesen und dann schreiben ok?



Sorry? Bitte achte auf deine Ausdrucksweise, ansonsten werde ich dich bei einem MOD melden.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Sorry? Bitte achte auf deine Ausdrucksweise, ansonsten werde ich dich bei einem MOD melden.


 
Ohh ich bekomm ja richtig Angst...... melde mich doch das war keine beleidigung, es war lediglich ein hinweis darauf das du VORHER lesen solltest.
tu dir keinen zwang an und melde mich ich hab die lösung für mein problem bereits gefunden
ich kann nix dafür das du nicht ordentlich lesen kannst


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> Ohh ich bekomm ja richtig Angst...... melde mich doch das war keine beleidigung, es war lediglich ein hinweis darauf das du VORHER lesen solltest.
> tu dir keinen zwang an und melde mich ich hab die lösung für mein problem bereits gefunden
> ich kann nix dafür das du nicht ordentlich lesen kannst



Könntest du deine Anfeindungen bitte unterlassen, oder mach ich das etwa bei dir auch? Freut mich das du dein Problem gelöst hast, deswegen muss man aber nicht ausfallend werden.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Könntest du deine Anfeindungen bitte unterlassen, oder mach ich das etwa bei dir auch? Freut mich das du dein Problem gelöst hast, deswegen muss man aber nicht ausfallend werden.


 
 ich lasse mir von dir bestimmt nichts sagen und unterlassen werde ich mit sicherheit nichts........Anfeindungen ich lach mich tot
wenn du mir drohst (MOD wegen nichts) dann kann ich auch mal was schreiben und ausfallend bin ich erst recht nicht geworden oder habe ich etwa (du volldepp oder so gesagt?)
also lass bitte deine hochnäsige art und weise und schreib einfach nur eine antwort auf meine frage und dann ist gut


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> ich lasse mir von dir bestimmt nichts sagen und unterlassen werde ich mit sicherheit nichts........Anfeindungen ich lach mich tot
> wenn du mir drohst (MOD wegen nichts) dann kann ich auch mal was schreiben und ausfallend bin ich erst recht nicht geworden oder habe ich etwa (du volldepp oder so gesagt?)
> also lass bitte deine hochnäsige art und weise und schreib einfach nur eine antwort auf meine frage und dann ist gut



OK, ich wollte freundlich mit dir umgehen, aber wenn du mir so kommst,  ich weiss garnicht was ich mit einem wie dir diskutieren will der  warscheinlich 16 ist, bei seinem Daddy wohnt und noch nicht einmal weiss  wie er einen Monitor anschließt, sorry aber bei dir ist jegliche Mühe  vergebens.

Ps: Vielleicht schaffst du es ja diesmal eine Antwort zuschreiben die nicht 20 Minuten auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> OK, ich wollte freundlich mit dir umgehen, aber wenn du mir so kommst, ich weiss garnicht was ich mit einem wie dir diskutieren will der warscheinlich 16 ist, bei seinem Dady wohnt und noch nicht einmal weiss wie er einen Monitor anschließt, sorry aber bei dir ist jegliche mühe vergebens.


 
sry dann halt doch einfach deinen mund und schreib deine dummen kommis sonstwo hin

PS: wenn du chatten willst benutz icq und nicht foren


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> sry dann halt doch einfach deinen mund und schreib deine dummen kommis sonstwo hin
> 
> PS: wenn du chatten willst benutz icq und nicht foren



Das schreibt der Richtige, ich war nicht einmal unverschämt zu dir, du hingegen kommst mir schon seit meinem ersten Post dumm. Normalerweise ist es auch üblich die Groß-und Kleinschreibung in Foren zu nutzen. Mal abgesehen davon will ich mit Sicherheit nicht chatten. Du kommst mir bei jedem deiner Posts dumm, also werde ich einfach nicht mehr auf deine Posts antworten.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

geht doch endlich hab ich ruhe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juli 2010)

Könnte man diesen Thread mal bitte schließen hier?

@BlackkJackk: Deine Rechtschreibung ist wirklich nicht grade das Gelbe vom Ei, wäre wirklich praktisch, deine Schreibweise in Zukunft lesbarer zu gestalten.


----------



## BlackkJackk (27. Juli 2010)

nope


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juli 2010)

BlackkJackk schrieb:


> nope


 Dann brauchst du dich über weitere Ausfälligkeiten bezüglich deiner Schreibweise aber auch nicht zu wundern. Punkt.


----------

